# MoD slashes phone charges for British troops



## John A Silkstone (Jun 30, 2008)

Front-line British troops serving in Iraq and Afghanistan will have the cost of phoning home cut by 80 per cent after extortionate call charges were revealed. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...slashes-phone-charges-for-British-troops.html


----------

